

Hacking the Wii To Pieces - Freebytes
http://www.wiihacks.com/recommended-faqs-guides-tutorials-only/24630-full-hacking-guide-4-2-system-menus.html

======
mattyfo
Anyone care to comment about what can be done with a hacked Wii?

I assume I can play downloaded games/imports. Could I write my own software,
etc?

~~~
bvttf
Yeah, both. There's a lot of emulators, unsurprisingly, but also some neat
homebrew apps.

<http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Homebrew_development>

